# Ideal size to split wood?



## redyute (Jul 30, 2016)

So I have tons of red white and pin oak that I split last August around 4 or 5 cords, I was thinking being split for 12 months that they should be good to burn this winter, but I got my moisture meter today and did some testing and found out that the wood still has 40% moisture content. I check the outside and it measures like between 6-9% but once I split it open and check, it measures 40%. I split my wood big cause my insert takes 24" logs and I like throwing big pieces in there cause they burn long but it seems I might have to split them smaller so they can dry faster I assume, any thoughts?


----------



## Boiler74 (Jul 30, 2016)

Think you're going to find the common consensus around these parts is that oak needs three years being split, stacked, and top covered to be dry enough to burn. AKA the three year plan.


----------



## redyute (Jul 30, 2016)

About to find out the hard way


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Jul 30, 2016)

Three years is great but your oak will be at 20% or below in two years. Your climate will allow that with two drying seasons.


----------



## redyute (Jul 30, 2016)

CentralVAWoodHeat said:


> Three years is great but your oak will be at 20% or below in two years. Your climate will allow that with two drying seasons.



Yeah I got to figure out what imma do this winter quick, just got my brand new catalytic insert ordered now my wood isn't dried dam.


----------



## red oak (Jul 30, 2016)

It will dry faster the smaller you split it.  The outer edges will dry pretty fast but oak is pretty notorious for being slow to give up its moisture.  Also, it will dry fastest if stacked single row, top covered, and off the ground.  Tough task to get that wood dry enough for this winter.


----------



## redyute (Jul 30, 2016)

red oak said:


> It will dry faster the smaller you split it.  The outer edges will dry pretty fast but oak is pretty notorious for being slow to give up its moisture.  Also, it will dry fastest if stacked single row, top covered, and off the ground.  Tough task to get that wood dry enough for this winter.



I started splitting them smaller today and restacking them on pallets with good space in between we stay high 90 degrees and I'm guessing I still have at least 6 good more weeks before the weather changes if I'm not comfortable with it by the end of next month I might just break down and buy a cord of hopefully seasoned wood. Got some gum I didn't want to split guess I will be splitting that lol.


----------



## red oak (Jul 30, 2016)

redyute said:


> I started splitting them smaller today and restacking them on pallets with good space in between we stay high 90 degrees and I'm guessing I still have at least 6 good more weeks before the weather changes if I'm not comfortable with it by the end of next month I might just break down and buy a cord of hopefully seasoned wood. Got some gum I didn't want to split guess I will be splitting that lol.



Good luck splitting that gum!  If you had an old stove like me I wouldn't be concerned but the newer stoves do much better with dry wood.  Be careful buying wood - you may find the wood you have is more seasoned than what you can buy!  Some firewood dealers do not split until right before it's sold and I have seen some have it stored in huge piles where very little drying can take place.


----------



## redyute (Jul 30, 2016)

red oak said:


> Good luck splitting that gum!  If you had an old stove like me I wouldn't be concerned but the newer stoves do much better with dry wood.  Be careful buying wood - you may find the wood you have is more seasoned than what you can buy!  Some firewood dealers do not split until right before it's sold and I have seen some have it stored in huge piles where very little drying can take place.


exactly why I'm not fussy about buying wood,yeah this gum is a major pain in the ass to split or I should say rip lol


----------



## red oak (Jul 30, 2016)

redyute said:


> exactly why I'm not fussy about buying wood,yeah this gum is a major pain in the ass to split or I should say rip lol



Yeah the last time I had gum I cut most of it into cookies - an absolute beast to split!  Good luck!


----------



## redyute (Jul 31, 2016)

red oak said:


> Yeah the last time I had gum I cut most of it into cookies - an absolute beast to split!  Good luck!



that's exactly what I plan on doing lol


----------



## cptoneleg (Jul 31, 2016)

redyute said:


> that's exactly what I plan on doing lol


Yep cut that Gum in cookies burns great,  I would not recommend buying wood it probably will not be as dry as what you have.  You doing right by splitting what you have smaller.  The first year is hardest but it gets better.


----------



## redyute (Jul 31, 2016)

cptoneleg said:


> Yep cut that Gum in cookies burns great,  I would not recommend buying wood it probably will not be as dry as what you have.  You doing right by splitting what you have smaller.  The first year is hardest but it gets better.



yeah I know its gonna be a tough one lol


----------



## redyute (Aug 5, 2016)

So today I went out and checked the moisture content in the red oak I split smaller and it went from over 40% to 33 in just 5 days, that's pretty cool so now I'm thinking imma split as much as I can smaller this weekend. Now I checked the moisture in the gum I sliced into cookies and the content went from over 40 to 28 in 5 days. Cutting in cookies was getting on my nerves so I didn't cut much but seeing how fast its drying imma go ahead and cut the rest of it in cookies cause at that rate of drying it will be perfect by the time burning season comes.


----------



## red oak (Aug 5, 2016)

redyute said:


> So today I went out and checked the moisture content in the red oak I split smaller and it went from over 40% to 33 in just 5 days, that's pretty cool so now I'm thinking imma split as much as I can smaller this weekend. Now I checked the moisture in the gum I sliced into cookies and the content went from over 40 to 28 in 5 days. Cutting in cookies was getting on my nerves so I didn't cut much but seeing how fast its drying imma go ahead and cut the rest of it in cookies cause at that rate of drying it will be perfect by the time burning season comes.



I'm glad to hear that it's drying.  Wood cut into cookies should dry faster as more moisture will leave out of the ends.  You should know that the drying rate is not consistent, it will slow down after the first couple of weeks.  The red oak in particular will take awhile to get down another 8 points I'm guessing.  If you can get it down to 25% is should burn ok, especially if you mix in some drier stuff with it.


----------



## TedyOH (Aug 6, 2016)

I'd be hunting for any standing dead if I were you.......good luck with the oak - I got mine dry (below 20%) in 14 months (2 summers) - but in an ideal spot, small open field, end grain facing north / south, uncovered,  gets full sun 12 to 14 hours in the summer.


----------



## redyute (Aug 6, 2016)

TedyOH said:


> I'd be hunting for any standing dead if I were you.......good luck with the oak - I got mine dry (below 20%) in 14 months (2 summers) - but in an ideal spot, small open field, end grain facing north / south, uncovered,  gets full sun 12 to 14 hours in the summer.


The pin oak I have split is low 30's moisture content and I have about a chord,plus some gum it's just the red oak that's still a little wet. Thinking I should be good with not having to burn the red oak, I only burn 2 chords max per season and that was with my wood hungry fire place so I'm thing I should be ok lol we shall see. There actually is a dead red oak I threw down last summer I probably can split to


----------



## Babaganoosh (Aug 6, 2016)

I think your best bet now is to try a poor man's solar kiln and get some shrink wrap around the oak if you have it in a nice sunny spot. Do some  searching and you will find threads about it.

See if you can find some compressed wood blocks. They work really well. If it gets you thru the first year you will  be fine next year if you start getting your wood together now  for the future. 

Also see if you can buy a cord or 2 and get it stacked for next year just in case . After  that just start busting your butt to get 3 years ahead. This year is probably  a wash for the most part. Don't worry, it happens to most people .


----------



## redyute (Aug 7, 2016)

Babaganoosh said:


> I think your best bet now is to try a poor man's solar kiln and get some shrink wrap around the oak if you have it in a nice sunny spot. Do some  searching and you will find threads about it.
> 
> See if you can find some compressed wood blocks. They work really well. If it gets you thru the first year you will  be fine next year if you start getting your wood together now  for the future.
> 
> Also see if you can buy a cord or 2 and get it stacked for next year just in case . After  that just start busting your butt to get 3 years ahead. This year is probably  a wash for the most part. Don't worry, it happens to most people .


imma look into the compressed wood bricks


----------



## redyute (Aug 8, 2016)

So it seems there isn't any dealers selling these bricks in my area, tractor supply sells the redstone fuel but they don't have good reviews, I found liberty bricks in Richmond va 170. a ton but its an hour and a half drive and only does pick ups on Friday and Saturdays, sucks cause I'm off sunday Mondays lol.


----------



## redyute (Aug 8, 2016)

So its official I just spoke to the dude at liberty bricks and will meet him on Monday morning for a ton of bricks, said he is gonna give it to me for $160


----------



## Babaganoosh (Aug 8, 2016)

redyute said:


> So its official I just spoke to the dude at liberty bricks and will meet him on Monday morning for a ton of bricks, said he is gonna give it to me for $160



Good deal. The tractor supply ones aren't bad, they go on sale too. Worth it then . You can mix a few bricks with subpar wood and get a good  burn .


----------



## redyute (Aug 8, 2016)

Babaganoosh said:


> Good deal. The tractor supply ones aren't bad, they go on sale too. Worth it then . You can mix a few bricks with subpar wood and get a good  burn .


Yep I'm excited about this season and my new stove I should have by wednesday


----------



## redyute (Sep 19, 2016)

Found a dead oak right down the street from my house. Now I know It won't be ready for this season but should be good for next year, I'm thinking it's a red oak.


----------



## Smoked (Sep 20, 2016)

That's a big ole tree there and might be laced with some fun stuff that will leave you scratching your head ...and everything else.  Good hot wood, might be worth it.


----------



## Jay106n (Sep 20, 2016)

My red oak is finishing its 2nd summer c/s/s top covered and it still registers 25-30%. My splits are pretty large and I have no intentions of even touching them until at least next winter or maybe even the next.


----------



## redyute (Sep 21, 2016)

Smoked said:


> That's a big ole tree there and might be laced with some fun stuff that will leave you scratching your head ...and everything else.  Good hot wood, might be worth it.



Lol will be sure to investigate before approachingredients lol. Might spray it with some round up to kill the stuff growing around it before I attemp the kill lol


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 21, 2016)

redyute said:


> Yeah I got to figure out what imma do this winter quick, just got my brand new catalytic insert ordered now my wood isn't dried dam.





TedyOH said:


> I'd be hunting for any standing dead


From your sig pic, it looks like you may have a wood lot. If so, go look for *small* dead-standing trees with the bark fallen off. The majority of those will be dry enough to burn. In fact, I cut a dead-standing (5 years) White Oak last week and most of the top branches up to about 9" in diameter were around 20%. Red Oak might not be quite that dry, as a rule. But focus on those small dead ones before you gamble on dropping an Oak.


Babaganoosh said:


> I think your best bet now is to try a poor man's solar kiln and get some shrink wrap around the oak if you have it in a nice sunny spot. Do some searching and you will find threads about it.


I like this idea except it involves the use of plastic, the production of which yields a lot nasty, toxic by-products. A kiln would probably work, though, especially if this summer weather holds on a while like it seems to be doing so far...


Smoked said:


> That's a big ole tree there and might be laced with some fun stuff that will leave you scratching your head ...and everything else.  Good hot wood, might be worth it.





redyute said:


> Lol will be sure to investigate before approachingredients lol. Might spray it with some round up to kill the stuff growing around it before I attemp the kill lol


Just wear long sleeves, gloves, and keep your eyes peeled so you can avoid contact if possible. You should be OK unless you are hyper-sensitive. Here is the kind of stuff I have to work in here from time to time. Cut and rip the vines off as much as possible to prevent getting ivy juice on the ends of the rounds.


----------



## redyute (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't know what poison ivy and the others look like, my neighbor is the wizard and always point them out so I approach with caution, but yeah I wouldn't consider it anow official Wood lot but I got space lol.


----------



## yooper08 (Sep 21, 2016)

Also have some red oak that fell alive and has been c/s/s since last August.  Looked at it today, saw some rather large splits and wondered what I was doing last summer.  Re-split most of it, smelled just like it did last summer and could still feel the moisture.  It was really dry this summer so I was getting hopeful...what was originally split on the smaller side is usable, but most of it it'll have to wait until next year.  Oh well.


----------



## redyute (Sep 22, 2016)

yooper08 said:


> Also have some red oak that fell alive and has been c/s/s since last August.  Looked at it today, saw some rather large splits and wondered what I was doing last summer.  Re-split most of it, smelled just like it did last summer and could still feel the moisture.  It was really dry this summer so I was getting hopeful...what was originally split on the smaller side is usable, but most of it it'll have to wait until next year.  Oh well.



Exactly my situation, all of my wood is oak and I got plenty more trees on my property to cut


----------



## Dobish (Sep 22, 2016)

i found the biggest log I could fit in my stove yesterday... 22" through the front load, and 22" through the top load when it was empty   I could do a 14" through the top load when it was fuller.....  do I need multiple stacks?  I did not try and go NS, but I think 10" might be the max....


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Sep 22, 2016)

redyute said:


> Exactly my situation, all of my wood is oak and I got plenty more trees on my property to cut


You might have more variety than you think, sometimes not. I got through my first year with dead ash and cherry. Both can be ready to burn dead standing, especially cherry. Elm without the bark is ready to go too.


----------



## redyute (Sep 22, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> You might have more variety than you think, sometimes not. I got through my first year with dead ash and cherry. Both can be ready to burn dead standing, especially cherry. Elm without the bark is ready to go too.



Good point as I really don't know alot about identifying species except for the chit load of pin oak leaves I be picking up fall season lol


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Sep 23, 2016)

Like some of the last few posts that's how I got by last winter.

Bought a stove knowing nothing and having no wood.
While shopping for a hearth builder/ installer, joined this site.
Living in a combo of farm/ forest, just started grabbing all the dry dead stuff I could
and dropped it into the trunk of the Stratus.   A coupla chimney threads made me think
to look what properties had tree crew rounds but a house w/ out a chimney.  Efficient stuff started
clicking fast on it's own.   A few decent logs close to the road (and home) got dragged  by chain.  lol
I stayed anywhere from a month to a week ahead on wood and have been continuously collecting until
last week.  The C/S stack averages 6 ft high currently and is 95 ft long. (Major cordage.)

Your gears are turning too it's quite obvious.  You'll have a fine and warm winter.
CheapMark


----------



## redyute (Sep 23, 2016)

This been split over a year and stacked, not even close to drying lol. I only burn just under 2 cords per season with my wood hungry insert, so I'm guessing with my new cat insert I should be around a cord or so.


----------



## redyute (Sep 23, 2016)

This is my back yard I haven't had time to touch lol. That's just the back yard lol you don't want to see the front.


----------



## gerry100 (Sep 23, 2016)

2 years for split oak works fro me.

A few years ago a had to burn 1 year old.

it burned fine and clean but I couldn't help notice the reduced heat output


----------



## redyute (Oct 18, 2016)

Standing dead for at least 6 years and still wet as hell inside.



Don't split wood in your garage lol



This was just to prove to my neighbor that its still wet till you split it lol, whole lot more where that came from. Thinking if I split this early spring small but not to small it might just be good enough to burn next winter and I can leave my other split stash for 2018 winter that would make it 3 years, that would  put me 2 years ahead.


----------



## MaineGuideMK (Oct 18, 2016)

redyute said:


> Standing dead for at least 6 years and still wet as hell inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's really wet, and you're using a maul, you might want to split it when it's frozen. The fibers aren't as pliant and those big oak rounds will just bust apart. This works for me. If I wait until the spring, I end up having to use wedges more than I like.


----------



## redyute (Oct 18, 2016)

MaineGuideMK said:


> If it's really wet, and you're using a maul, you might want to split it when it's frozen. The fibers aren't as pliant and those big oak rounds will just bust apart. This works for me. If I wait until the spring, I end up having to use wedges more than I like.



Got a splitter I refuse to split by hand lol. But I will try splitting it frozen and see how I like it, thanks for the tip.


----------



## TedyOH (Oct 18, 2016)

Why wait until Spring...get it split asap.....you'll get some decent drying in the winter. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## redyute (Oct 18, 2016)

TedyOH said:


> Why wait until Spring...get it split asap.....you'll get some decent drying in the winter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Gotta finish tile the fireplace and finish some drywall or I will be sleeping in the cold garage pretty soon lol


----------



## redyute (Oct 24, 2016)

Finally got to clear up some of that big Ole pin oak  the storm took down right next to my house early this spring.


----------



## Jay106n (Oct 24, 2016)

Power tool overload! Mowing, weedwacking, bucking, splitting, and hauling all in the same photo!


----------



## redyute (Oct 24, 2016)

Jay106n said:


> Power tool overload! Mowing, weedwacking, bucking, splitting, and hauling all in the same photo!


Lol yep


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Oct 24, 2016)

Jay106n said:


> Power tool overload! Mowing, weedwacking, bucking, splitting, and hauling all in the same photo!



Insert Tim Allen grunt.


----------



## volunbeer (Oct 26, 2016)

An alternative suggestion you might consider is to post on the swap board on craigslist that you have a cord of oak you thought would be ready and it is not - you may find someone who is sitting on far more dry wood than they need who might be willing to work out some kind of swap with you.   I have a neighbor down the road and he offered to swap tamarack and fir with me if my piles were not dry as long as I hauled and stacked.    Just a thought.


----------



## redyute (Oct 26, 2016)

volunbeer said:


> An alternative suggestion you might consider is to post on the swap board on craigslist that you have a cord of oak you thought would be ready and it is not - you may find someone who is sitting on far more dry wood than they need who might be willing to work out some kind of swap with you.   I have a neighbor down the road and he offered to swap tamarack and fir with me if my piles were not dry as long as I hauled and stacked.    Just a thought.



Good idea never thought of that, I will try it out and see how it go


----------



## redyute (Nov 29, 2016)

will wood still dry during winter if I split then small and stack them loose. The red oak splits I split in half like 3x4" couple months ago dried pretty good, wish I had done a lot more pieces cause I have burned through all I split smaller. The plan is to split a whole lot more smaller and stack and cover then to hopefully be able to burn them around January or February. Moisture content is about 30 - 35%, I can get away with burning 25% moisture content.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 30, 2016)

redyute said:


> will wood still dry during winter


Yes, as long as it isn't frozen, this is were stacking in windiest and sunniest part of the yard become the most important, also top covering during weather events helps (imo tremendously)
I tend to make 3 row stacks on pallets, I make the middle row about a foot higher then the outside rows, then I top over everything, the higher middle row make the tarp act like pitched roof so rain and snow just slide right off.


----------



## redyute (Nov 30, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> Yes, as long as it isn't frozen, this is were stacking in windiest and sunniest part of the yard become the most important, also top covering during weather events helps (imo tremendously)
> I tend to make 3 row stacks on pallets, I make the middle row about a foot higher then the outside rows, then I top over everything, the higher middle row make the tarp act like pitched roof so rain and snow just slide right off.



Yeah I need to find a good spot in the back yard not to far from the house to do some stacking, will try your pitch tent method lol


----------



## hoot (Dec 4, 2016)

I found the best way to split gum is to go around the edges with the splitter. Never try and poke through the middle. It just bends the fibers over and stops the ram. I go in a few inches and "peel" it. Fella down the road let me take this... already cut.


----------



## redyute (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice, I like burning gum just not splitting it lol


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Dec 5, 2016)

Red,
Us too.
It was a standing 1/2 dead when dropped, and I immediately split in July.
The wafers are all gone here too.  I could tell the dead section by the lighter splits and those are
close to ready.   Ideally most will burn next year, but we love the stuff so I broke up some more baby splits.
Those are very nice mixed with the massive ash stash.
Oak is definitely king here already.   Gonna be awesome to run all of next winter on it. (the* cold* 3 months)


----------



## redyute (Dec 19, 2016)

So I was wondering around lowes today and saw this





so I got it and ran home to do some splitting lol.So since my new insert cant take those big ole splits my old one used to, I figure I can split like this instead of making them to small,no bark and a lot of surface area for sun and wind
	

		
			
		

		
	





Like 2x8 sizes, should be able to load her up pretty good with a bunch of those


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 19, 2016)

Not sure how much Oak or storage you have but I would consider some of both for a long term investment.  I split a bunch of it 8x8x18 in 2011 that burns absolutely amazing now.  Good stuff to have around when its blowing and cold.


----------



## redyute (Dec 19, 2016)

SolarAndWood said:


> Not sure how much Oak or storage you have but I would consider some of both for a long term investment.  I split a bunch of it 8x8x18 in 2011 that burns absolutely amazing now.  Good stuff to have around when its blowing and cold.


I got about 8 cords of mixed oak some split and stacked and a lot still laying on the ground needing processing, gotta build a new bigger shed so I can load up at least 4 cords at a time for drying, I burn less than 2 cords per season





had to test out the fiska lol


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 19, 2016)

Not sure how big your current shed is but if it is big enough for a single season I wouldn't worry about a bigger one.  I double row stack on pallets in the open and then load the shed in October for the season.  Works pretty good and a lot less roof to maintain.


----------



## redyute (Dec 19, 2016)

SolarAndWood said:


> Not sure how big your current shed is but if it is big enough for a single season I wouldn't worry about a bigger one.  I double row stack on pallets in the open and then load the shed in October for the season.  Works pretty good and a lot less roof to maintain.



the problem I have is I have way more wood than what the current shed can take I need to split and stack so I can get ahead, just don't see that happening with this little shed lol


----------



## redyute (Dec 19, 2016)

Baby shed way to small lol 4'x12' wide x 6' high. That's just the covered section dimensions


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 19, 2016)

That's 2.25 cord by my calculations.  Dry the wood outside and put it under the roof in October...no additional shed req'd.  Burning dry wood could cut your consumption in half again.


----------



## redyute (Dec 19, 2016)

SolarAndWood said:


> That's 2.25 cord by my calculations.  Dry the wood outside and put it under the roof in October...no additional shed req'd.  Burning dry wood could cut your consumption in half again.



Makes sense I never thought about it like that


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Dec 20, 2016)

Red,
Ours looks the same.  With the rounds being huge, I wafer it across side to side.
Varying thicknesses give choices.
I broke much of ours down smaller to use this season.  
Been doing the semicircle around the hearth to speed the dehydration process and it generally burns great.
I'm loving my new Fiskars X-27 too !!  That thing was truly designed by engineers who listened to the masses
and it's paying the company back in spades.   Good business making an incredibly strong and useful product,
and one that doesn't have a built in weak point so it needs replaced every 4 years.  The head could be a bit harder
but it resharpens in seconds on the grinder.  The light weight makes an easier swing.  The longer shaft gives back
the missing weight in the form of head speed and slightly thin but aggressive enuff taper to bust up anything without major knots.
Got mine as a 50th birthday present in the form of a gift card.  I would never have spent 46 bucks on an axe with having a 6 lb
maul and a regular axe doing a fine job to begin with.  This thing is the Corvette of splitting axes though!  Light, fast, powerful.

Mine didn't come with that cool storage guard, but it was the last one at the store.  I have the black one too.

Split on, Wayne, Split on, Garth.
Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeap


----------



## Paulywalnut (Dec 20, 2016)

Pin oak is a lot different than red and white oak. I'd split the pin oak larger because it doesn't hold moisture like the other oaks do. I've split it thin and it gets very light for an oak species


----------



## redyute (Dec 20, 2016)

Paulywalnut said:


> Pin oak is a lot different than red and white oak. I'd split the pin oak larger because it doesn't hold moisture like the other oaks do. I've split it thin and it gets very light for an oak species


I still can't tell the difference, I thought the ones I split was pin oak but it split so easy I can't help thinking it was actually red oak


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 20, 2016)

Paulywalnut said:


> Pin oak is a lot different than red and white oak. I'd split the pin oak larger because it doesn't hold moisture like the other oaks do. I've split it thin and it gets very light for an oak species


Believe this is because they grow much faster than regular reds and for sure slow growing whites. We have one in our back yard and I've been amazed at how fast it has put on weight. still oak though and good btu's.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Dec 21, 2016)

redyute said:


> I still can't tell the difference, I thought the ones I split was pin oak but it split so easy I can't help thinking it was actually red oak


Red oak does have a distinctive odor, which to me smells good. Pin oak kind of a vinegar odor


----------



## redyute (Dec 21, 2016)

Paulywalnut said:


> Red oak does have a distinctive odor, which to me smells good. Pin oak kind of a vinegar odor


Oh yeah I know that smell you referring to thought there was a difference in the leaves to


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Dec 22, 2016)

*Pauly,
My wife and kids say that freshly split red smells like livestock doo-doo.  LOL
*
Personally I like it too.  Smells like saving money to me.   Hehehehe

CheapMark


----------



## redyute (Jan 2, 2017)

Was nice out yesterday so I decided to leave the splitter in the garage and bring out the fiskars, had some good fun with the red oak
	

		
			
		

		
	






I had to cut the longer 24" pieces in half cause my new insert can only take 21" across but I can load tighter if I cut them around 16". 
	

		
			
		

		
	






That's whats left of that tree, was around 30' long
	

		
			
		

		
	






And to my surprise more red oak lol,aorund 18" around and about 60' full length, still got another 40 footer in the front yard waiting to get processed to. Thank you thank you for the red oak.


----------



## Hasufel (Jan 2, 2017)

redyute said:


> Was nice out yesterday so I decided to leave the splitter in the garage and bring out the fiskars, had some good fun with the red oak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red oak is a joy to split, especially when it's nice and straight like that. Glad you got a chance to swing the Fiskars...have fun with the rest!


----------

